# My other tank....(Gecko feeding video 6/18 post #9)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a mated pair of Geckos, nothing special but thought I would share some pix. They are Leopard Geckos, don't have much for a leopard pattern but fun to watch regardless. Will get a couple vids later, they are cute to watch at feeding time, they love their crickets lol.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I was wondering why my female hasn't ate in a couple days and wasn't staying in a cave as they usually do. TO my surprise, I got the answers to those questions today---










Luckily I received a DIY incubator with them when I got them. Now I have to research how to properly incubate them. Any tips or suggestions will be much appreciated. Hopefully I will have better luck with these, than I have with my rams lol here is a pic of the incubator I got with it, hopefully it works. I have a heat mat that connects to the bottom and I presume I will have to put a light on the top as well.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully you successfully hatch it


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow john. congratulations on the egg. quite the bday present. keep the photos and updates coming


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. I've always liked lizards, but the sound of crickets would drive me crazy.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you need a lot of humidity but do some reading. One of our family members had. Bearded dragon eggs. Took a long time to hatch and only two hatched. They were so tiny and cute.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

a freind of mine has kept and bred geckos quite successfully, message a member named BigDuke

Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA - View Profile: BigDuke

i'm sure he will be able to give you some very helpful advice!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, since this happened so quickly and unexpectedly the eggs didn't make it. But luckily they are in the midst of their breeding season & can lay 8-10 pairs of eggs from what I have read. So hopefully the next pair will have a better chance since I have been doing alot of research. Turns out they laid about 8 pairs last year with no success. My guess is the diy incubator was the reason. I have found a few different ways to go about it now, so hopefully I will be successful with the next pair.



jobber604 said:


> wow john. congratulations on the egg. quite the bday present. keep the photos and updates coming


Thanks Ming, was quite the surprise, even more so when I found a 2nd egg in the cave lol but unfortunately they didn't make it. On the bright side I can expect more & I will be more knowledgeable & prepared next time.


target said:


> Very cool. I've always liked lizards, but the sound of crickets would drive me crazy.


 thanks Daniel .....the crickets are rather loud , 25 in a container sounded like a cricket sanctuary in my living room the other night lol


April said:


> I believe you need a lot of humidity but do some reading. One of our family members had. Bearded dragon eggs. Took a long time to hatch and only two hatched. They were so tiny and cute.


Thanks for the info April , apparently humidity is the more important factor. Been doing some extensive research so hopefully I can get it right in the future. Looking forward to seeing some baby geckos. Takes about 60 days to hatch but hopefully will be worth the wait. 


monkE said:


> a freind of mine has kept and bred geckos quite successfully, message a member named BigDuke
> Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA - View Profile: BigDuke
> i'm sure he will be able to give you some very helpful advice!


Thanks Mike , much appreciated!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I'd post a video of feeding time....love when they get excited and do the rattlesnake shake


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great video. Never knew you did waitering?
3 crickets, cooked rare....
hilarious commentating. One for the ages.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

congratz on the new leopard geckos, they are so awesome, I have 3 females


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great video! I am now sold on geckos! very cool


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> great video! I am now sold on geckos! very cool


Thanks Mike, I seen you had an interest in that crested gecko in the classifieds, If I had the room I'd have that one too lol I gotten quite attached to these guys and may end up with MRTS (multiple reptile tank syndrome) if I'm not careful lol If you get one make sure to share some pix  


firsttenor said:


> congratz on the new leopard geckos, they are so awesome, I have 3 females


Thanks.....bout time for a male eh? lol They are awesome for sure and so much easier to take care of than the other tanks lol 


jobber604 said:


> Great video. Never knew you did waitering?
> 3 crickets, cooked rare....
> hilarious commentating. One for the ages.


LMAO....thanks Ming, didn't realize the commentating was on there. Never turned up the sound till I seen your post lol As for being a waiter...I'm a man of many talents lol too bad they don't tip


----------

